# PBAD



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

What types of events are you doing/going to for Pit Bull Awareness Day?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

We're staying indoors to avoid any unneeded awareness in the neighborhood haha.


----------

